# Sam had doe/buck twins!!



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sam was bred to Tarragon and kidded today with doe/buck twins. 
Here are some photos http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.279835388758620.67059.121645621244265&type=1


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They're adorable! Congratulations!~


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the kids.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They're adorable!!!!! Congrats :stars: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

congrats,..so cute and a doe too,..I am so jealous!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats on the babys,, :stars:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the cute babies  Love the one if the first 3 pics


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute ...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:thumb: Congrats!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

VERY cute ! Congrats


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! I need to get some nice dry photos of them .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

So pretty Logan, congratulations!!


----------

